# Doeboy's StealthOne and BMW BT install



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Whew.

Doeboy and I just completed a pair of installs tonight:

BMW BT kit (fairly standard install)
StealthOne installation (NOT a standard install!)

Total time was about 6 hours, but the S1 install took quite a bit, because we decided to do it completely different (and nicer, IMO) than the instructions call for.

The BT install was pretty straightforward, but we decided not to mount the pairing button. First, we didn't think the standard mounting location was that great, and because there is currently the possibility of installing the power sunshade, we wanted to wait to see how the button for that would work, and possibly mount them together or something. He also wants to add an emergency charging jack at a later date, so we'll be returning later.

The StealthOne install was the fun part. What we wanted to do was to integrate the S1 and V1 hardwire together as much as possible to keep the wiring and component placement tidy. And most of all, NO SCOTCHLOCKS! The install is 100% undoable.

Here is the basic setup:

-V1 modular cable in headliner, running down RH A-pillar (inside existing wiring clips behind HPS airbag), down into glovebox, plugged into V1 hardwire module.

-V1 hardwire kit attached to side of StealthOne chassis, connected with short modular cable.

-StealthOne box mounted in one of the existing open compartments below the relay bracket.

-Hardwire power connected to empty position in the fusebox and grounded to cig lighter. This part we'll clean up at a later date, but we couldn't find a good ground in the fusebox area.

-StealthOne K-bus cable connected INTO the K-bus junction box, with programming cable accessible in passenger footwell.

You can see in one of the pics below that we took the K-bus junction box completely apart to plug into an empty location. We didn't have the correct connector, but made do with what I had, and it's in there nice and solid. I'll have to get a few of the correct ones for the future. This was a MAJOR PITA to get to, but worth it.

Another pic shows the StealthOne box with the V1 hardwire attached, upside-down in the compartment. It actually fits in the other smaller compartments, but the jacks are on the sides, so that didn't work. It's upside-down for two reasons: The tabs on the box slide into slots in the back of the compartment, and the modular jacks are accessible. I know, there is a mass of wires next to it. That'll get cleaned up later. Wire descriptions: 2 o'clock: Modular cable up to V1. 5 o'clock: K-bus cable going up above fusebox into junction connector. 7 o'clock: ground into center console. 7:30: programming wire going to firewall, appearing in passenger footwell. 10 o'clock: power going up into fusebox, plugged into an open position (12, I think).

The other two pics show the BT phonebook (sergiok, but we didn't call him) and the V1 showing a laser 'test' signal from a remote control.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Woohoo! Brootoof!*

The ///DHP is now Brootoof enabled! :clap: :fruit: :bigpimp:

Many thanks to Kaz for the use of his garage workspace and without whose assistance this could've taken a couple days on my own... or resulted in a car on fire... 

Very intersting day indeed. Doing so many changes at once, we did wonder if everything would work... fortunately it did and nothing burned down...

The I know some coupe owners had a rather interesting time figuring out how to mount the Bluetooth ULF module in the trunk because some cars didn't come with the same carrier brackets that the bracket in the kit fits. This was one of the concerns I had when I got the kit. When I pryed the left trunk liner away, I was relieved to see that I had the right carrier bracket in there that the ULF bracket in the BT kit comes with. So the ULF module bolted right in and the BT kit install went very smoothly. Not a too difficult of an install at all. (Though we saved what was probably the most challenging part for later... cutting the hole for the BT pairing button.) I figure I'll only need it once in a blue moon once it is paired so I will just pull my center console tray out and reach for the button underneath it whenever I need to use it.

The combination StealthOne install/V1 Hardwire install was more challenging... because we chose to do it without using the Scotch Locks... all original wiring remains intact and unmodified! Getting the wire inside the wiring clips behind the HPS airbag in the A pillar was tough. :madrazz: But it's in there nice and secure. Getting the StealthOne signal wire onto the K-bus junction box was even tougher and made the A-pillar thing look like a cakewalk.  We took turns tag teaming with the whole glove box wiring thing... Some of those connectors are tough to get out of there! Whew! But it was all worth it IMO...

I even dedicated part of it to our good bud HACK because I lost a screw somewhere in the center console (I think). :eeps: :rofl:

Device integration is sweet... :thumbup: Right now the Voice Command and bluetooth is LOUD... I'll have to read up on how the settings and junk work to fix that... and also review the StealthOne docs to set my options the way I want.

But for now... I'm sleepy :yawn:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice work guys :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Holy Moly, now that's a dedicated work. !!

Good job guys !


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*So I got a chance to test both out some more today...*

BT Kit.....

It's still kind of LOUD. The voice command menus are :yikes: loud. The manual says I can speak the command "Volume Down" but it didn't seem to do anything. :dunno: The +/- buttons work for controlling volume as others have said during a call but the voice control prompts appear to be independent of that. I hope I don't need to have the car recoded for this...  Also... I think this is because the volume is so loud... but I now get the constant hissing in the speakers even when nothing is on.... :madrazz: will need to do some more research into this... Perhaps by default the ULF is supposed to have car speed sensitive volume but since it seems they couldn't get it to work with the BT kit, they have us remove the pins that send the speed signal... and that may be making the ULF max out the prompt volume.... (just a guess on my part)

StealthOne....

It works pretty well... rather interesting... I still have to turn my head to look at the radio to see the display (the people who use this with the MID display on X5s E39s and E38s are lucky you have the MID). The display does some interesting things when a signal is detected. When the radar signal is low... there is a weird symbol that looks like an "x" with a circle in the middle.... Also, when the alert comes from the side or rear, there is a "*" that appears in the first position. I did some poking around and they (Jaric Design) seem to have discovered why this is happening and have engineered a workaround to get around this in the latest 1.3 firmware. I have 1.2. I will have to buy a programming cable and update it and see what happens then...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> The other two pics show the BT phonebook (sergiok, but we didn't call him) ...


 It's a good thing too... I had my face full of lu-dann. 

Sweet install! I wanna see the S1 in action one of these days. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> It's a good thing too... I had my face full of lu-dann.
> 
> Sweet install! I wanna see the S1 in action one of these days. :thumbup:


 :rofl:

You could have too if I didn't sleep through most of the day and made it to lunch with you guys....  :eeps:


----------

